# Late Season



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Do any of you guys think that late season as for bowhunting will be good say early Dec as far as getting after some good mature deer.
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

It can be very productive if you can handle the temps. The deer will be a little wound up from being chased during rifle season and a little more skittish but they will settle down. They really concentrate on food sources in December. Christmas time is always great because they've gotten back into a feed pattern and with the snow you can see where they travel. It's easy to scout them too and they come out earlier. Remeber that any huge deer out there didn't make it through the rifle season by being stupid so you'll have to be on top of your game to tag one. Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm not a big fan of lateseason myself, just because I don't have the land to hunt that hold the deer that bunch up, but some hunting can be good, depends on the situation

Tator


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

If you can hunt where the deer herd up late season is truly awesome... last year about mid december i saw seventy in one field where i hunt!! it was the most whitetail deer that i have ever seen at once... but anyway i have had alot of my success during the late season! good luck...


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Late season??? My favorite
Deer are easy to find, even the big bucks are out early. Night time is to cold and uses to much of there energy so they don't waist it by moving and feeding at night. just look for the food and cover. Corn and sugar beets, Dress warm, very warm!!!! And when the wind picks up get out of the tree stand and sit in the snow banks. You will freeze your @ss off in a tree stand!!! For camo I use white tivex suites, the type painters wear and smear a LITTLE bit of face paint on them to help break up the lines. put on good gortex under that and wool under the gortex.. for gloves I wear big fleece lined leather chopper mittens cost about 10-15 bucks at fleetfarm or nodak. Not easy to shoot with so practice with them first, or slip them off before you pull. DON'T USE ANY COTTON CLOTHING!!! It holds to much moister and losses its insulation value when damp. Polyester long underwear are good, they stink up fast but keep you dry. You can stay in the field all day long if you stay dry and out of the wind. NOTE: don't put those little hand warming packets in your boots!!!! You will blister your feet  ouch!!!, they have foot warming packets for that. Please don't ask how I know this  
happy hunting
:beer:


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

love that late season!!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

My brother hunted really hard last year but couldn't get on a mature buck for the life of him. The late season turned out to be great for him because we were able to pattern the deer a lot easier, here is a picture of the buck he finally got on December 22nd

[siteimg]3365[/siteimg]


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Late season is the best time to shoot up doe tags or a bow tag if you have one left. It's fun when you can go out with a group and shoot a bunch of deer in one day with bow.


----------

